# World championships!!!!!!!!



## Hardchargers (May 19, 2005)

Big congradulations to buttercup the new world champ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Now theres no excuses in poland!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Congratulation Chris! Well deserved.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Congrats to Chris for the World Championship title...

I remember when Dietmar won it the Americans said they had sent boys to do a man's job. What are they going to say now that we sent a boy to spank them all? LOL


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Well done Chris and everyone else!!!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Cograts Chris .


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

:darkbeer:Congrats to Mr Perkins!
Enjoy your time in the sun buddy!

Shawn


----------



## wndsurfer (Dec 29, 2009)

Congrats Chris, You did Canada Proud, Well done.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

NockOn said:


> Congrats to Chris for the World Championship title...
> 
> I remember when Dietmar won it the Americans said they had sent boys to do a man's job. What are they going to say now that we sent a boy to spank them all? LOL


Especially since he took all three of them out in a row!


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

Congratulations Chris! Great job!

Nigel


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

Awsome shooting Chris.


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

It was pretty awesome watching Chris. There's no way anyone can say that what he did was luck because he shot AMAZING the whole way through. He beat all 3 of the Americans in tight and difficult matches. He shot so solid and did Canada proud! Such a pleasure to watch. He is an amazing shot and has YEARS left in his career to continue to dominate.

I also think a big congrats is in order for Dietmar, Simon and Chris for their stellar performance in the team eliminations!

These guys did Canada proud!


----------



## wndsurfer (Dec 29, 2009)

These guys did Canada proud![/QUOTE] You Missed one name There Jay, YOURS.
Congrats on your new Canadian Record & Your Olympic Birth for the Games in Great Britain.
Well done.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Just heard the news. AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## bucklucky (Dec 18, 2008)

congratulations Chris and to all the other Canadian shooters. WOW


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

Fantastic! Congratulations Chris, well done.

Dave


----------



## Inukshuk (Aug 21, 2005)

Congratulations to Chris Perkins for a great performance.


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

Congrats Chris! You sure have put your mark on the archery world in the last 12 months. 

Also congrats to the mens team, you guys came through!

Last but not least Jay. you also did your job and shot incredibly well. 

I am sure I can speak for most of us and say we are proud of all of you.

Lets keep this momentum going with the Juniors in Poland!

Allan


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

A pleasure to know such a fine shooter... kudos buddy...


----------



## RT56 (Jun 24, 2005)

Congratulations to the Canadian team

As well as the great performance by Chris and the Men's Compound team, we are all very proud of what Jay Lyon accomplished.

Finishing 5th (so close to moving into the medal round) is a huge accomplishment. Jay shot the lights out with a new Canadian recurve record. Bringing home an Olympic spot is tremendous. 

Jay, you have confirmed yourself as one of the best recurve archers we have.

Congratulations to all of the rest as well for their commitment to the sport.


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Congrats to everyone....and especially Chris, way to go!!

Serge


----------



## pikemaster (Jun 21, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

Whoo hoo!

Congrats and good shooting all around! :canada:


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

congrats guys job well done


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

A new star has born. Congratulation Chris.


----------



## dogguy (Aug 9, 2005)

Congratulations Chris!


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Here is the video of the final match... If you look carefully at the 9:23 mark you will see a VERY proud Spencer (Christopher's dad) and Alana McDougall (to Spencer's left... Canadian team member)

Great match to watch...

http://www.youtube.com/user/archerytv#p/a/u/0/JHvX8QPRHLs


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

I watched the video, and MAN, is he good under pressure!!!!

Congrats Chris, you did a heck of a job. We are ALL proud of you!!!!!

Rob


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Awesome Video! Thanks for posting..........


----------

